# High Priced Work Clothes



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

They are sold to pretend tradesmen.

With money to burn.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't really have any love for Carhartt now that their stuff is made in Viet Nam etc. 

I have been wearing Dickies and Wranglers for a while, but I tried a pair of overalls and a pair of jeans from Round House and I'm totally sold. Look good, made great, not too expensive, made in USA. 

https://www.round-house.com/

If a small clothing manufacturer can make it work in the USA 

#1, it can be done 

#2, that's who I am buying


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

From the time I was a kid until I went union I wore Wrangler jeans/carpenter pants or Dickie bibbs and Carhartt T-shirts and coats.

Once I went Union it was Carhartt work pants or bibs, T-shirts, vests, coats, and jackets.

I'd buy Carhartt winter weight overalls like every other year.

I've always found Carhartt holds up really well for me, normally the leg rips from catching the hammer loop if I don't just cut them off.

Wearing an nail apron saves the back pockets.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I like Carhartt (despite being made in 3rd world sweat shops) because the pants and shirts do last longer than regular clothing, and the pants actually fit correctly unlike modern fashions.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> I don't really have any love for Carhartt now that their stuff is made in Viet Nam etc.
> 
> I have been wearing Dickies and Wranglers for a while, but I tried a pair of overalls and a pair of jeans from Round House and I'm totally sold. Look good, made great, not too expensive, made in USA.
> 
> ...


That reminds me I need another 2 pair. And not because the first 2 are wore out. They're still in great shape.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I like Carhartt (despite being made in 3rd world sweat shops) because the pants and shirts do last longer than regular clothing, and *the pants actually fit correctly *unlike modern fashions.


My wife likes to call me a Carhartt poster child, so she bought me a couple pair of carpenter pants from tractor supply to bust my horns.

When I tried them on they were so low waisted it felt like they were supposed to be hip huggers and there was no room for the twins.

Needless to say she saw my point and took them back.

As far as Carhartt being made in 3rd world countries, I feel that our trade with them is helping them out keeping those widows and kids employed!

Better than just sending their countries free money!


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

splatz said:


> I don't really have any love for Carhartt now that their stuff is made in Viet Nam etc.
> 
> I have been wearing Dickies and Wranglers for a while, but I tried a pair of overalls and a pair of jeans from Round House and I'm totally sold. Look good, made great, not too expensive, made in USA.
> 
> ...


Great link. Now as to fit. I see the regular and relaxed. I am no longer chunky (nice 60 pound weight loss) but I have never had 'Levi legs' if that makes sense. Levis are cut for guys with scrawny legs and no arse. I have fairly muscular legs and a bum too. Not big anymore but Levis are no go for me. I wore Wrangler cowboys cuts for years and they fit pretty good. If I get thin lie I am now they can get loose in the seat for waist size. Right now I am wearing about 34 in Wrangler Riggs. So, if you had to choose, would you get regular or relaxed in the Round-House? I also like to be able to actually pull my breeches up to my waist instead of that hip hugger crap.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My wife likes to call me a Carhartt poster child, so she bought me a couple pair of carpenter pants from tractor supply to bust my horns.
> 
> When I tried them on they were so low waisted it felt like they were supposed to be hip huggers and there was no room for the twins.
> 
> Needless to say she saw my point and took them back.


I agree, the carpenter pants and shorts are terrible for some reason. Apparently they don't use the same template as the classic work pants.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Satch said:


> Great link. Now as to fit. I see the regular and relaxed. I am no longer chunky (nice 60 pound weight loss) but I have never had 'Levi legs' if that makes sense. Levis are cut for guys with scrawny legs and no arse. I have fairly muscular legs and a bum too. Not big anymore but Levis are no go for me. I wore Wrangler cowboys cuts for years and they fit pretty good. If I get thin lie I am now they can get loose in the seat for waist size. Right now I am wearing about 34 in Wrangler Riggs. So, if you had to choose, would you get regular or relaxed in the Round-House? I also like to be able to actually pull my breeches up to my waist instead of that hip hugger crap.


I bought the same size I wear with other brands and they fit fine, but I only ever buy relaxed fit, I don't like trying to work in tight pants and my thighs are still pretty muscular from years of weightlifting in the past.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I agree, the carpenter pants and shorts are terrible for some reason. Apparently they don't use the same template as the classic work pants.


Never had that problem with Carhartt B13's or any of their work pants.

I do have a couple pair of Carhartt 'ghetto' jeans (baggy legs and high waisted) and while they feel best dropped a tad from the waist they are still very comfortable.

They have been my all time favorite bibbs and coveralls forever, I've done everything in them you could do clothed.



I think it's Schmidt brand that Tractor Supply carries, to me all their clothes leave something to be desired.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

telsa said:


> They are sold to pretend tradesmen.
> 
> With money to burn.


Oh thats for sure. I could see my GC's walking around with them, but never anyone doing actual work.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Me, Levi's 505s but the SAMs club Members Mark brand is identical and about 1/3 the price.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Wrangler carpenter pants $15 bux

Hard to beat

Only thing clotheswise i splurge on are boots, socks and good jacket

Texting and Driving


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I do have a couple pair of Carhartt 'ghetto' jeans (baggy legs and high waisted) and while they feel best dropped a tad from the waist .


Sounds like they are designed to be worn below the waist. Lol
Ive seen some guys wear them below thier azz!


Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> Sounds like they are designed to be worn below the waist. Lol
> Ive seen some guys wear them below thier azz!
> 
> 
> Texting and Driving



Yeah, I could see that but since I barely have an ass they aren't going that low.


----------



## JRas (Sep 20, 2017)

Dickies carpenter style pants can be found for cheap, I picked up two pairs for under $20 each. Don't seem any different than my carhartt pants (warranty though?)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRas said:


> Dickies carpenter style pants can be found for cheap, I picked up two pairs for under $20 each. Don't seem any different than my carhartt pants (warranty though?)


They feel way lighter (fabric) to me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> Me, Levi's 505s but the SAMs club Members Mark brand is identical and about 1/3 the price.


I wear those too, but just when I want to dress up!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> I wear those too, but just when I want to dress up!


I bet you don't wear them with heels like he does..:whistling2:


----------



## JRas (Sep 20, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They feel way lighter (fabric) to me.


I just felt mine, can't tell a difference. I have two dickies, one is duck cotton and one is their regular smooth cotton. The carhartt stuff I do own is the lighter weight stuff though (It's hot here).

Atlas 46 sells some good quality stuff (made in the USA), it's expensive though and too thick material for my use.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Satch said:


> Great link. Now as to fit. I see the regular and relaxed. I am no longer chunky (nice 60 pound weight loss) but I have never had 'Levi legs' if that makes sense. Levis are cut for guys with scrawny legs and no arse. I have fairly muscular legs and a bum too. Not big anymore but Levis are no go for me. I wore Wrangler cowboys cuts for years and they fit pretty good. If I get thin lie I am now they can get loose in the seat for waist size. Right now I am wearing about 34 in Wrangler Riggs. So, if you had to choose, would you get regular or relaxed in the Round-House? I also like to be able to actually pull my breeches up to my waist instead of that hip hugger crap.


They leave plenty room in the crotch, so you can easily pull them up high if you like, and there is more room in the leg than dickies carpenter jeans.

I'm a small guy so I might try their regular fit next time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRas said:


> I just felt mine, can't tell a difference. I have two dickies, one is duck cotton and one is their regular smooth cotton. The carhartt stuff I do own is the lighter weight stuff though (It's hot here).
> 
> Atlas 46 sells some good quality stuff (made in the USA), it's expensive though and too thick material for my use.


Ah, I wasn't looking at your location.:thumbsup:

My stepson just moved there to get on the PPD.

He loves it so far, I think he's nuts.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Look at the tactical pants they sell on amazon. Good prices great features. I love them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> I like Carhartt (despite being made in 3rd world sweat shops) because the pants and shirts do last longer than regular clothing, and the pants actually fit correctly unlike modern fashions.


If you want to wear a couple grain sacks around your legs and call that "fit", then that's cool. Other people like clothing that still allows plenty of movement, but doesn't have an extra 10" of fabric around the legs. 

I usually wear straight/traditional fit. They are less likely to snag and tear on stuff, are plenty comfortable, and look better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> If you want to wear a couple grain sacks around your legs and call that "fit", then that's cool. Other people like clothing that still allows plenty of movement, but doesn't *have an extra 10" of fabric around the legs. *
> 
> I usually wear straight/traditional fit. They are less likely to snag and tear on stuff, are plenty comfortable, and look better.


I've only found that issue with the last Carhartt work jeans I ordered off line, the ones I call ghetto pants.

The only jeans I own that could hide an M249 SAW in the leg comfortably.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm torn, the capitalist in me believes on the best value, the nationalist in me prefers US made.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I'm torn, the capitalist in me believes on the best value, the nationalist in me prefers US made.


The 'realist' in me says buy what works the best for you.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

CQ-TLP105-BLK_34W/34L CQR Men's Tactical Pants Lightweight EDC Assault Cargo TLP105 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073JBMGR8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_HEHjI8m1PyOU6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I stopped carrying my streamlight clipped in my back pocket and switched to a smooth body folder for my work knife and that really cut down on pant wear.


----------



## ja2tn (Oct 7, 2015)

splatz said:


> I don't really have any love for Carhartt now that their stuff is made in Viet Nam etc.
> 
> I have been wearing Dickies and Wranglers for a while, but I tried a pair of overalls and a pair of jeans from Round House and I'm totally sold. Look good, made great, not too expensive, made in USA.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Pointer too. Manufactured in Bristol TN/VA by L.C. King. Been around forever. A little pricey depending on where you buy. But good solid made in the USA stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

ja2tn said:


> Take a look at Pointer too. Manufactured in Bristol TN/VA by L.C. King. Been around forever. A little pricey depending on where you buy. But good solid made in the USA stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That's my kind of style right there. It is pricey though.

www.american-giant.com has casual clothes. I love their hoodies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> That's my kind of style right there. It is pricey though.
> 
> www.american-giant.com has casual clothes. I love their hoodies.


From what I saw on that sight, I'd rather buy twice as many Carhartt's for the price.


----------



## ja2tn (Oct 7, 2015)

ja2tn said:


> Take a look at Pointer too. Manufactured in Bristol TN/VA by L.C. King. Been around forever. A little pricey depending on where you buy. But good solid made in the USA stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


www.lcking.com

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ja2tn (Oct 7, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> From what I saw on that sight, I'd rather buy twice as many Carhartt's for the price.


I'd say. Wow!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ja2tn said:


> I'd say. Wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


If I ever paid more for work clothes than a tailored suit my Grandfather's would turn over in their graves and curse me.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> From what I saw on that sight, I'd rather buy twice as many Carhartt's for the price.


Can't bring myself to do it. I like wearing clothes made right here. I've slowly replaced older clothes with US versions. There wasn't a single item of clothing I wore today that wasn't made here. I still have a few pair of old dickies, and most company t-shirts are imported.

I like seeing "Made in USA", or the little American flags on my tags.

Plus I'm a fan of the classic, simple American styling.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Can't bring myself to do it. I like wearing clothes made right here. I've slowly replaced older clothes with US versions. There wasn't a single item of clothing I wore today that wasn't made here. I still have a few pair of old dickies, and most company t-shirts are imported.
> 
> I like seeing "Made in USA", or the little American flags on my tags.
> 
> Plus I'm a fan of the classic, simple American styling.


Maybe one day we will have 1/100th of the manufacturing back here we once had but until then I will buy the products that please me and fit my needs.

I'm happy with Carhartt for work clothes and think their designs are American styled. 

Carhartt was born and raised as an American company so unless we are going to have that $15 minimum wage and pay crazy prices I'll buy what they offer.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe one day we will have 1/100th of the manufacturing back here we once had but until then I will buy the products that please me and fit my needs.
> 
> I'm happy with Carhartt for work clothes and think their designs are American styled.
> 
> Carhartt was born and raised as an American company so unless we are going to have that $15 minimum wage and pay crazy prices I'll buy what they offer.


I don't think $40 for a pair of round-house jeans is a crazy price. The LC king stuff is something I would buy on the rare occasion as a gift to myself or something. I prefer to purchase a product or service that keeps Americans working, and hopefully, make decent wages instead of being on some form of government assistance. I just try to put my money where my ideals are.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I know I know I buy Harbor Freight drill taps. Well, I am not going to let brand loyalty to Greenlee make me pay more for Greenlee Chinese tools than identical Harbor Freight Chinese tools. 

I know I know I buy Milwaukee M12 tools which are a Chinese company made in China. Well, I couldn't find an honest made in USA (or Germany, Japan, Canada, etc.) alternative. The Dewalt "Built in America" on the box said "made in Mexico" when I read the fine print. Talk about a choice between a turd sandwich and a giant douche. 

If tiny Roundhouse can make a good product at a good price in the USA, two things guaranteed: giant Carhartt could too; they'd just rather make a bigger margin exploiting sweat shop labor. 

Obama assured us that those jobs could never come back to the US. Roundhouse is proving him wrong every day. And that's a really labor intensive product, they're doing what everyone says can't be done. 
@MechanicalDVR: Don't let brand loyalty make Obama right and the Roundhouse people wrong.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> If tiny Roundhouse can make a good product at a good price in the USA, two things guaranteed: giant Carhartt could too; * they'd just rather make a bigger margin exploiting sweat shop labor. *


I'm still trying to figure out how to do that with electrical work.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to do that with electrical work.


Well you wouldn't have to think long about that, the first step would be to say goodbye to your union friends and say hello to the local exploitable class. You'll be holding your nose too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Well you wouldn't have to think long about that, the first step would be to say goodbye to your union friends and say hello to the local exploitable class. You'll be holding your nose too.


They can't do the work though.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> They can't do the work though.


There are going to be tradeoffs if you want to make the big money, bucko.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I know I know I buy Harbor Freight drill taps. Well, I am not going to let brand loyalty to Greenlee make me pay more for Greenlee Chinese tools than identical Harbor Freight Chinese tools.
> 
> I know I know I buy Milwaukee M12 tools which are a Chinese company made in China. Well, I couldn't find an honest made in USA (or Germany, Japan, Canada, etc.) alternative. The Dewalt "Built in America" on the box said "made in Mexico" when I read the fine print. Talk about a choice between a turd sandwich and a giant douche.
> 
> ...



With me it isn't really brand loyalty.

Carthartt makes things I'd never buy, I just know what I like and buy it.

ie: Milwaukee cordless tools, Klein tools, Kershaw/SOG/Gerber/Kabar knives...


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Drsparky14 said:


> CQ-TLP105-BLK_34W/34L CQR Men's Tactical Pants Lightweight EDC Assault Cargo TLP105 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073JBMGR8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_HEHjI8m1PyOU6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I love these, lots of pockets, water resistant, very thin but very strong material, they stay warm in the winter and yet they breath enough to not be hot in the summer. They have loops for keys etc, a pen pocket, a knife pocket, 2 cargo pockets, 4 normal pants pockets. They are amazing. I buy them for all my workers. I usually get them in black and in tan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

So I bit the bullet and purchased 2 pairs of Duluth Cargo Work Pants yesterday. I got them for 20% off, so that made the price a little more palatable, but what sealed the deal was their guarantee. After talking to the sales associate about how expensive they were, and how I really didn't want to ruin them by wearing them to work, he explained to me that I can bring them back for a refund any time, for any reason. He told me about an HVAC contractor that brought back a dozen or so of them that were all torn up, and he ended up getting all new ones. He said if they "shrink in the closet", bring'em back, we'll give you your money back.

So with that, I'll give them a shot. They're definitely comfortable. They have a nice little stretch to them so nothing gets pinched when squatting or kneeling. I like the pocket situation. But the real test is to see how well they hold up.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

TGGT said:


> I don't think $40 for a pair of round-house jeans is a crazy price. The LC king stuff is something I would buy on the rare occasion as a gift to myself or something. I prefer to purchase a product or service that keeps Americans working, and hopefully, make decent wages instead of being on some form of government assistance. I just try to put my money where my ideals are.


I just ordered 2 pair of Round House jeans to try out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LakesRdElectric (Nov 4, 2016)

I bought a pair of the pantagonia work pants. They are comfortable and fit well. After a couple of months of constant wear they still look brand new. The fact that they are made with sustainable materials and all the people that made them are paid a living wage is pretty attractive too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LakesRdElectric said:


> I bought a pair of the pantagonia work pants. They are comfortable and fit well. After a couple of months of constant wear they still look brand new. The fact that they are made with sustainable materials and all the people that made them are paid a living wage is pretty attractive too.


:thumbsup:

Have to check them out hadn't heard of them.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Have to check them out hadn't heard of them.


I mentioned them in my first post. Thats how this entire thread started. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I mentioned them in my first post. Thats how this entire thread started. :laughing:


Way too long ago for this old man to remember! :thumbsup:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

LakesRdElectric said:


> I bought a pair of the pantagonia work pants. They are comfortable and fit well. After a couple of months of constant wear they still look brand new. The fact that they are made with sustainable materials and all the people that made them are paid a living wage is pretty attractive too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are they US made? They are definitely asking for a premium for those pants.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Are they US made? They are definitely asking for a premium for those pants.


I didn't bother to look but I suspect that they are "fair trade" which has turned out IME to be bull****. They are just pandering and giving people permission to feel good about purchases in places where there's no EPA and "living wage" means something totally different than it does here. 

If you want to buy something produced in an environmentally responsible manner and where workers are not exploited, it's a MUCH surer bet to buy from countries like that actually enforce environmental regulations, and where there's some kind of minimum wage, rather than just taking Patagonia's word for it that their third world manufacturing is all on the up and up.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

It's cold out there you guys should check out American Giant hoodies. I love mine and have 2, a heavy one and a mid weight. Was thinking about getting a 3rd. I think they're $89. I've had both for a couple years now.

They're a little more fitted and don't look sloppy but not restrictive.
Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> It's cold out there you guys should check out American Giant hoodies. I love mine and have 2, a heavy one and a mid weight. Was thinking about getting a 3rd. I think they're $89. I've had both for a couple years now.
> 
> They're a little more fitted and don't look sloppy but not restrictive.
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Are they water repellent or anything like that?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are they water repellent or anything like that?


They do have an "anorak" jacket $79 that's water resistant nylon.

They used to only make products from US cotton, but seem to be branching out to other materials. They have a "mechanic" jacket $228 I've been eying, that is made here but the fabric is imported.

Here's a link to their jackets.

http://www.american-giant.com/mens-jackets-and-outerwear/

Here is their "storm full zip hoodie" with water repellent fabric. $139 but sold out.

http://www.american-giant.com/storm...itime&cgid=mens-jackets-and-outerwear#start=6


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> They do have an "anorak" jacket $79 that's water resistant nylon.
> 
> They used to only make products from US cotton, but seem to be branching out to other materials. They have a "mechanic" jacket $228 I've been eying, that is made here but the fabric is imported.
> 
> ...


I've been wearing Carhartt like forever and the reason I asked about the water repellent thing is the last ones I bought.

The outer fabric is nothing like the older styles, it's light weight but thick, very warm for the weight and extremely water repellent.

The prices are more inline with the ones you posted the link to and I was told by two people that they aren't really Carhartt but a rebranded item.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've been wearing Carhartt like forever and the reason I asked about the water repellent thing is the last ones I bought.
> 
> The outer fabric is nothing like the older styles, it's light weight but thick, very warm for the weight and extremely water repellent.
> 
> The prices are more inline with the ones you posted the link to and I was told by two people that they aren't really Carhartt but a rebranded item.


I just bought 3 pairs of new carpenters cargo pants.
They fit loosely , so I keep them up with suspenders. Very comfortable.
The brand is Dickies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I just bought 3 pairs of new carpenters cargo pants.
> They fit loosely , so I keep them up with suspenders. Very comfortable.
> The brand is Dickies.


They are too low waisted on me.

I'm built like a gorilla or bigfoot all torso with short legs.


----------

